# reconnaissance clavier canes multisync sous windows 10



## cmt (12 Mai 2020)

bonjour
je viens d'installer sur mon Mac mini windows 10 1909 via bootcamp
tout fonctionne bien sauf mon clavier Kanex multisync 
ce dernier est bien reconnu par le bluetooth mais il ne fonctionne pas
dans le panneau de config de windows il est indiqué que *le clavier est couplé *
mais impossible d'effectuer des frappes
j'ai supprimé ,réinstallé n fois mais toujours le même pb
 avez vous une idée ? pb provenant du clavier ou autre ?
merci pour votre aide
andré


----------

